# transparancy in photoshop ?



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

how do i do the " overlapping pics " stuff ?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out composure's tutorial on blending.

http://www.mmaforum.com/gfx-portfolios/41952-mmaforums-graphic-tutorials.html


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wohoo i think i did it. still have some problems with the coloring though


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The Max for Signatures is still 420 X 220 Please fix it Norway.. 

Thank You


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NCC said:


> The Max for Signatures is still 420 X 220 Please fix it Norway..
> 
> Thank You


there :thumbsup:. thx for the patience


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good norway. Thanks for the resize.


----------

